
Show HN: Blabr – Embedding scientific computation in your site - mvclark
http://blabr.org/embed
======
mvclark
Dev here. This is a follow up to a previous HN post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10481316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10481316)

------
fiatjaf
[http://blabr.io/](http://blabr.io/)

